
600k GPS trackers left exposed online with a default password of '123456' - kerng
https://www.zdnet.com/article/600000-gps-trackers-left-exposed-online-with-a-default-password-of-123456/
======
scrungus
this is why 7-character password requirements are important

~~~
the_duke
Oh well, all right all right.

I'll change my passwords to `1234567`.

~~~
jaclaz
>I'll change my passwords to `1234567`.

Sure, and since the new security policy makes it compulsory to change it after
three months, your next one will be '1234568'.

------
yummypaint
Where's "the janitor" when you need them?

